# Teal



## david tennant

Anybody do any good yesterday/today for teal? I went to Deer Creek Lake yesterday and seen one. Not so good compared to last week when I was scouting and seen a total of about 20 in 20-30 minutes groups of 1-4 at a time. DU has the migration report but it's been dead lately here in Ohio.


----------



## huntindoggie22

I saw a pair yesterday and that was in.


----------



## Minnowhead

Nothing but woodies...


----------



## david tennant

I got one at deer creek, was considering going south around jackson and trying a few spots


----------



## beaver

You won't find any here either Dave. Not in the usual spots anyway. I haven't heard of any good reports south of here either, but then again, no reports sometimes mean good reports. Haha


----------



## ezbite

i snuck up on a pond thru the wet field this morning after work, it usually has geese in it and i was loaded with #2 steel, just taking a quick look thinking i might get lucky. when i popped my head up out of the weeds i bet i saw 20 teal eating duckweed off the surface. this pond was entirely covered in either lilly pads or duckweed. about 10 ducks flew straight away from me and i didnt shoot because i had noway to get the downed bird. then about 10 more took off and circled back right at me, when the got close i shot 3 times and they all kept flying. but then 4 broke off and circled back again, i threw a shell in and shot. one flew straight down into the lilly pads, the other 3 kept going. i had one more shell left (yea, I only snuck up with 5 shells thinking if the geese were there id only get 3 shots anyhow), i was pretty sure id hit the one that went into the pads, so.. i went wading in my boots, no waders, just jeans. once i got over to the other side of the pond where i thought the bird dropped, BAM... out it comes flying, i take an off balance shot and missed. so now im standing in waist deep water in jeans and hunting boot, out of ammo and wondering what the hell just happened because i was after goose, not cinnamon teal.. man i love hunting.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

I highly doubt they were cinnamon teal. Blue and green wing are the common Ohio species


----------



## ezbite

I_Shock_Em said:


> I highly doubt they were cinnamon teal. Blue and green wing are the common Ohio species


well it looked like a cinnamon, suppose that could of been because i was tired and the way the sun was shining on it, you may be right, probably was a greeny. BUT we will never know because i missed.... and hey thanks for correcting me, now i remember why i quit sharing on this site, its because of people like you...


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Sorry for trying to be helpful. I've noticed a lot of your posts about waterfowl recently and can tell you are new to the game. Just trying to provide information. I'll be sure to avoid your posts in the future to keep from ruffling your feathers. Good luck this season


----------



## jsduck

Teal Opener '16




__
jsduck


__
Sep 5, 2016


__
1






My son and friends found a few birds


----------



## M R DUCKS

ezbite: "i'm standing in waist deep water in jeans and hunting boot, out of ammo and wondering what the hell just happened because i was after goose, "
 !
That's why we do it !......where was your camera ?...that would've been a site.....


----------



## ezbite

I_Shock_Em said:


> Sorry for trying to be helpful. I've noticed a lot of your posts about waterfowl recently and can tell you are new to the game. Just trying to provide information. I'll be sure to avoid your posts in the future to keep from ruffling your feathers. Good luck this season


you are correct, i am new to the game, last year was the first year ive hunted water fowl in over 30 years. i think i should of taken a breath before i replied to your post. but when the first 3 words of your reply said "i highly doubt" it didnt sit well with me, seemed like you were trying to prove me wrong and i just couldnt figure out why?? maybe you need to work on your delivery and i need to relax a bit. no need to avoid my post, i will accept all the help i can get. i did kill a goose yesterday morning and did miss 3 birds at mosquito this morning. i think my problem is that im not too sure how far to lead them.


----------



## ezbite

M R DUCKS said:


> ezbite: "i'm standing in waist deep water in jeans and hunting boot, out of ammo and wondering what the hell just happened because i was after goose, "
> !
> That's why we do it !......where was your camera ?...that would've been a site.....


the camera would of been wet as my a** was.lol.


----------



## cranberrycrusher

jsduck said:


> Teal Opener '16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jsduck
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 5, 2016
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son and friends found a few birds


What area where they hunting


----------



## david tennant

I was having some serious problems hitting the broad side of a barn with steel shot until I spent a day at a range patterning my chokes. Now I have switched to steel shot for waterfowl and doves. Dove season with steel shot seems to be an excellent way to knock the dust off yourself if you haven't shot since the end of January like me.


----------



## ezbite

david tennant said:


> I was having some serious problems hitting the broad side of a barn with steel shot until I spent a day at a range patterning my chokes. Now I have switched to steel shot for waterfowl and doves. Dove season with steel shot seems to be an excellent way to knock the dust off yourself if you haven't shot since the end of January like me.


i think i need a trip to the range, i got a new carlson .695 Xfull choke and havent been able to hit but one bird since switching over to it.


----------



## supercanoe

ezbite said:


> i think i need a trip to the range, i got a new carlson .695 Xfull choke and havent been able to hit but one bird since switching over to it.


Why are you shooting extra full? Try a modified tube.


----------



## ezbite

supercanoe said:


> Why are you shooting extra full? Try a modified tube.


I'm not sure I can shoot steel out of my original choke tubes.


----------



## fishingful

ezbite said:


> I'm not sure I can shoot steel out of my original choke tubes.


I would check with someone. I have a mosberg and shoot either a modified or improved. I would only use an x full on turkey. It's hard to judge distance and speed of different ducks and geese. Geese look huge after hunting ducks and most people shoot when they are still too far. They all fly at different speeds. Took me a few years to figure it out.....I still learn something new every trip and I am entering my 19th season. I plan on hunting Mosquito a few times this year. I haven't in a few years. We should get together and shoot at some ducks. Mark does not hunt any more so I go alone the majority of the time.


----------



## Carpn

Dude , get a more open choke . Steel shot shoots tighter than lead anyway. Rule of thumb is add a choke restriction when shooting steel they a lead choke. I shoot a "close range " Carlson now , and by the end of of goose I'll be using a mid range choke. Bigger shot sizes generally like more open chokes . 

Even shooting my "close range" choke and shooting Kent #1s a 45-50 yd goose is gonna get dumped 80 percent of the time . I like em at about 15 or 25 tho.


----------



## ezbite

just checked my chokes, all 3 that came with the shotgun say "no steel shot" on them. looks like it time to order another tube..


----------



## ezbite

fishingful said:


> I would check with someone. I have a mosberg and shoot either a modified or improved. I would only use an x full on turkey. It's hard to judge distance and speed of different ducks and geese. Geese look huge after hunting ducks and most people shoot when they are still too far. They all fly at different speeds. Took me a few years to figure it out.....I still learn something new every trip and I am entering my 19th season. I plan on hunting Mosquito a few times this year. I haven't in a few years. We should get together and shoot at some ducks. Mark does not hunt any more so I go alone the majority of the time.


 im game!


----------



## huntindoggie22

ezbite said:


> just checked my chokes, all 3 that came with the shotgun say "no steel shot" on them. looks like it time to order another tube..


What gun are you shooting?


----------



## ezbite

huntindoggie22 said:


> What gun are you shooting?


 Benelli ultra light.


----------



## huntindoggie22

ezbite said:


> Benelli ultra light.


Hey if you ever want to get into some layout field hunting for waterfowl let me know. I've got extra blinds and all of the decoys needed. If you still have my number just give me a holler. If not shoot me a pm.


----------

